# New Workshop Build?



## MrD (15 Oct 2009)

Hi All,

After many months planning and even more months building I am reaching the end of the construction of my new workshop and am nearly ready to move in.

Many members of this forum have been invaluable in helping me with questions and with their great and detailed workshop build posts so thanks all!

Here is a pic of the "nearly ready" workshop:







I hope to post more pics and info as I get time as I have learnt so much and would do several things different if I did it again!

Thanks
MrD


----------



## Triggaaar (15 Oct 2009)

Nice one, thanks for posting.


MrD":1og3bm7o said:


> I have learnt so much and would do several things different if I did it again!


This doesn't sound like the usual mindless chit chat - go on, what would you do differently?


----------



## MrD (15 Oct 2009)

Hi Triggaaar,

I will explain as I post more pics and descriptions but quickly:

1. Beef up the foundations - amazed at how much weight they have to hold even before the tools go in!
2. Apply for planning permission and make the roof higher - will annoy me I am sure
3. Get some help - doing all this nearly single handed was hard

Thanks
MrD


----------



## OPJ (15 Oct 2009)

Looks like a decent size. How big is it? Would also be nice to have some finished shots of the _inside_, once you've got everything sorted!  :wink:


----------



## Triggaaar (16 Oct 2009)

MrD":1aoxy5lo said:


> 1. Beef up the foundations - amazed at how much weight they have to hold even before the tools go in!
> 2. Apply for planning permission and make the roof higher - will annoy me I am sure
> 3. Get some help - doing all this nearly single handed was hard


All nice to have, but all would cost you, so depends how much money you can justify for the job. I've had help building my new guest house & shed, but I'm quite jealous of what Dibs has managed on his own here


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Oct 2009)

I hope you have thought about security - the front-doors which I assume will be glass panelled - will allow anyone to see what you have got, and get it quite easily. Otherwise, it's a great looking workshop. I know how hard it can be to do on your own, you've done a great job.


----------



## MrD (16 Oct 2009)

Hi,

The workshop is 4.5m * 3m and is a nice size for me.

Security is a concern so I will have blinds on my windows and several good locks. The insides of the doors will be 12mm ply so very sturdy and I have security firedoor hinges and strong double glazing.

I went for 10mm armoured cable as people here suggest - was not too bad as I got it trade (£60 for 20m)

Here are some more pics:


----------



## crazylilting (16 Oct 2009)

> I hope you have thought about security - the front-doors which I assume will be glass paneled - will allow anyone to see what you have got, and get it quite easily.



This was my first thought to! I moved into my new shop thinking of how lovely it is to have so many windows looking onto the garden *birds whistling*
Second night in one of those windows were broken without us hearing anything at all and my tools were nicked! The next day the windows were boarded up and an alarm system was installed. I'm still replacing stolen tools and will be for some time...

That being said i sure miss being able to see outside while working.


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Oct 2009)

Windows - I thought about them too. Natural light is a definte yes - but having all my gear nicked isn't. So laminated glass on both sides of the DG unit. With steel "shutters" on the inside - pad locked when I'm not in.

Not to mention the window film you find on commercial windows (bronze colour).

Alarm obligatory. PIR's and Viper shock sensors on the windows\doors and door contacts.

I'd certainly recommend smartwater - makes it that just more unplatable for the theiving scumbags.

Built a shed and put £1000's worth of gear in there - start thinking like a thief! If not get the local crime prevenation officer round for an assessment. Better still if you manage to speak to their Scenes of Crimes people - they are more likely to tell you how the scum are likely to get in based on your setup.


----------



## crazylilting (16 Oct 2009)

An odd thing the crime lab told me to do is put down cardboard where they would have to step. Apparently they solve a lot of crimes by footprints and cardboard is the best way to get imprints.

Because of the dusty nature of workshops finger prints are near impossible to lift even when it looks like there is a print to lift.


----------



## MrD (16 Oct 2009)

wow - you guys must live in bad areas!

My last house I was burgled twice in one year but they did not touch my shed.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## NewtoWood (17 Oct 2009)

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to matter where you live these days to be the victim of crime. 

I live in a small town with low levels of crime but still have a GSM alarm fitted to my shed so that I can sleep well at night. 

It has the feature to ring a series of pre-defined numbers as well as text me that the alarm has activated wherever I am. I can then listen in to hear what is going on and alert plod if necessary or reset the alarm remotely. If I don't answer the call it will then ring 5 other numbers as a back up. As an added bonus it also has a smokealarm as standard. All this is wireless and takes no time to set up.

The alarm cost me under £200 which is alot but replacing my tools would be substantially more and I couldn't afford to do so. 

To find out more Google GSM. 

IMHO Get it alarmed - keep them babys safe - and sleep well at night


----------



## Triggaaar (17 Oct 2009)

NewtoWood":1w63l4co said:


> I... have a GSM alarm
> 
> It has the feature to ring a series of pre-defined numbers as well as text me that the alarm has activated wherever I am. I can then listen in to hear what is going on and alert plod if necessary or reset the alarm remotely.


Wow that sounds impressive. Is it just linked to your home phone number - EDIT - googling suggests it comes with it's own SIM. I guess I should be getting a decent alarm, as there's a few tools (not in league of others here) and a guest house attached.


----------



## NewtoWood (17 Oct 2009)

Hi Trig,

The alarm system comes with a mobile phone sim which means it does not need to be connected to a BT line. I used the cheapest one I could find and occasionally top the sim up with credit if I accidentally set the alarm off without realising it (SWMBO gets the call and gets all snappy  ).

Here is the link to the place I got mine and they are more than happy to chat away and sort the right system out and answer any questions you may have. 

http://getanalarm.co.uk/wireless-burgla ... rod_18.php

There are plenty of other suppliers too which can be found by doing a quick web search.


----------



## Triggaaar (17 Oct 2009)

MrD, sorry if I'm taking your thread off topic, hopefully this could be useful to you too.


NewtoWood":34wfse6j said:


> Here is the link to the place I got mine and they are more than happy to chat away and sort the right system out and answer any questions you may have.


Thanks, I'm busy checking out the options. I was planning on getting a wired house alarm at some point, and connecting the outbuildings to that, and I had budgeted about £500, but if these GSM style alarms could work with both buildings it could be a good option.


----------



## wizer (17 Oct 2009)

I do love a workshop build thread. Looks good. Wish I had the room here


----------



## kingcod (17 Oct 2009)

MrD can you talk a bit about the floor level insulation. I something like kingspan. what went under it? It looks like you completely sealed the insualted layer in before building the structure on top. Was there any damp proofing?


----------



## Dibs-h (17 Oct 2009)

Triggaaar":68tm3zkm said:


> Thanks, I'm busy checking out the options. I was planning on getting a wired house alarm at some point, and connecting the outbuildings to that, and I had budgeted about £500, but if these GSM style alarms could work with both buildings it could be a good option.



As I'm renovating the house and replacing it's alarm system - it makes sense to just up the system to a commercial level one that can cope with the house, garage and workshops. Some of these units can dial out on a landline, email via LAN\WAN and SMS via GSM.

The attraction with the commercial level systems is that they are programmed via laptop\lead and you can group sensors into areas and can designate areas on a room basis or otherwise. The system can be armed completely or dis-armed completely and individual codes can either disarm completely or partially. Sounds complicated but setup is a relative doddle. 

They use the same components (contacts, sensors, etc.) as domestic systems and the panels cost <£300 and that's with most of the bits. Best is that you can identify which actual sensor (out of 4 or 5 in a room) triggered as opposed to which zone (with a multitude of sensors wired in series or parallel).

Then there DVr's - these can SMS or email when motion is triggered and are easily accessible\controllable over the web. Prices are modest as opposed to eye watering.

Horses for courses ultimately - but I'd rather build security in rather than come back to it after a break in.


----------



## Triggaaar (17 Oct 2009)

Dibs-h":1n8c5t96 said:


> As I'm renovating the house and replacing it's alarm system - it makes sense to just up the system to a commercial level one that can cope with the house, garage and workshops.


Thanks, could you link to the ones you're looking at


----------



## jack55 (18 Oct 2009)

Great workshop, I'm toying with the idea of rebuilding mine next year, just one daft question how have you fixed the cladding, so it doesn't warp in the sun? My old shed has a similar cladding but its nailed on and in direct sun it does warp.


----------



## big soft moose (18 Oct 2009)

Dibs-h":2j63irlq said:


> Then there DVr's - these can SMS or email when motion is triggered and are easily accessible\controllable over the web. .



trouble is that anything thats easily accesible over the web is also hackable and disableable over the web - i'd rather just have a hard wired system and a siren loud enough to make their ears bleed (and potentially a smoakcloak system if theres enough portable vaulables to warrant it)


----------



## NewtoWood (19 Oct 2009)

Best defence ever: A hungry landshark with bad attitude  

MrD. You have done yourself proud with your shop and all your hard work has paid off.


----------



## Dibs-h (19 Oct 2009)

big soft moose":351ktcgx said:


> trouble is that anything thats easily accesible over the web is also hackable and disableable over the web - i'd rather just have a hard wired system and a siren loud enough to make their ears bleed (and potentially a smoakcloak system if theres enough portable vaulables to warrant it)



I see what you mean, but for a home system unless it becomes common knowledge that your planes\chisels are 24k gold and platinum - the chances of being targeted with DOS attacks and intrusion attempts is a bit slim. :wink: 

I do like the idea of internal sounders - will look to fit a set in the workshop and with a pitched internal roof - be a bit hard for someone to turn off.

As with all things - the intention I suppose is to discourage the amateurs and all but the tru professionals (but then again they don't nick power tools).

Trig - the types of panels I am looking at are the Texecom Premier range and similar.


----------



## MrD (23 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.

Kingcod, the floor was suspended off the ground. Where it did contact I placed damp proof course from wickes. The celetex was held in the bottom of the joist with several nails but I was not sure if this would hold so yes I sealed the top as well before putting the sound insulation in.

I did place some polythene over the entire floor while I built the walls to keep the rain from making its way into my insulation. Seems to have worked!

jack55, The cladding I used was lovely redwood shiplap, 10cm strips 22mm thick. I used galvanised 45mm nails. It will not move!


----------



## yogibe4r (16 Nov 2009)

MrD,

Great build and pictures.
If it's not too personal, roughly how much has your workshop cost?
The purse holder has finally let me buy/build a workshop, max size 6mx4m and was comparing costs of building against buying, say a log cabin.

Thanks, JK


----------



## MrD (16 Nov 2009)

Hi JK,

No problem telling you the cost if I knew exactly! I had been buying parts like locks and double glazing for months before the build as I had some spare cash but here is a basic breakdown of the main costs:

timber for framing: £150
Shiplap for external walls: £400
Floorboards for floor and roof: £100
Insulation for floor, walls and roof: £300
Electrics: £500
Double glazing: £200
Plywood for internal lining: £200
Screws and fixings: £60
Paint: £10
Preserver: £30
Other: approx £200
Air Con / Heater: £300
Shingles: £250

Aprrox £2700 in total

Seems a lot but I did goto town with most of the parts including the air con but i feel I have somewhere I can go anytime of year and be comfortable!

Hope that helps
MrD


----------



## arch (21 Nov 2009)

Mr D nice workshop very impressive. I read with interest the comments that have been posted through this thread about security systems.
Over the years I have seen major developments within the alarm system industry. The one thing that I have never been able to grasp is how can people spend vast amounts of money on workshops, tools, personal possesions etc and then always want to spend so little on the alarm system.
I can remember a few years back I had to quote for a system to a customer who lived in a very affluent area, I arrived at his house and then after introductions had a guided tour of the house, listened to the value of the TV and the blu ray player, hi fi etc etc, when the final price for the system was submitted (that was 1/5th of the price of the TV alone) I was told "Sorry can't afford that" my point is an alarm is normally a one off investment it works 24/7 never sleeps and if installed propoerly will never give any problems.
Yes there are systems avaialble for £200 but buyer beware like a cheap woodworking machine you get what you pay for.
One of my favourite sayings from one of my colleagues about the security systems sold by the DIY sheds is that "If they were that good surely they would fit them in their warehouses" Before anyone writes that their workshop is not a DIY shed and thats why please think is your workshop not worth protecting?
In the past, I offered to do a feature in one of the woodworking mags about how to install an alarm system but they never contacted me, if anyone is interested I am currnetly constructing a website if their is an interest I will create a section security, including info on Types of alarm systems,CCTV, Smartwater. Smokecloak and Fog Bandits,also if anyone wants can point in the right direction of reliable suppliers that do more than just sell the equipment (they offer advice etc) One thing to remeber wireless is really getting under way these daysd reducing the amount of work required to install systems there is a comapny that will soon be offering preprogrammed professinal graded system (Graded at G2 or if required G3) systems, you send then your details, with a sketch of your house / workshop etc, then the system shows up ready to be installed all labelled with instructinos and a video. Again if interested I will post all of this info.
Apologies if I have gone on alot but I just wanted to offer some guidance ,help or advice which I have learnt from over 20 years and increasing in the electronic security industry.

Hoping to see Norm back on UK TV one day


----------



## jlawrence (21 Nov 2009)

arch, that information would be very interesting. I'm currently looking into suitable alarm systems for my place - Victorian semi. for ease a less hassle I'm looking at wireless as redecorating/lifting floorboards to run wires simply ain't going to happen.
I hadn't realised that the wireless systems had become so sophisticated over the past few years. 
As for accessible via the web - fine by me but it'll only be via my vpn systems and never directly addressable (even V6).
Are there any systems currently that are IPv6 compatible ?


----------



## Dibs-h (21 Nov 2009)

arch":awiabjkm said:


> Mr D nice workshop very impressive. I read with interest the comments that have been posted through this thread about security systems.
> Over the years I have seen major developments within the alarm system industry. The one thing that I have never been able to grasp is how can people spend vast amounts of money on workshops, tools, personal possesions etc and then always want to spend so little on the alarm system.
> I can remember a few years back I had to quote for a system to a customer who lived in a very affluent area, I arrived at his house and then after introductions had a guided tour of the house, listened to the value of the TV and the blu ray player, hi fi etc etc, when the final price for the system was submitted (that was 1/5th of the price of the TV alone) I was told "Sorry can't afford that" my point is an alarm is normally a one off investment it works 24/7 never sleeps and if installed propoerly will never give any problems.
> Yes there are systems avaialble for £200 but buyer beware like a cheap woodworking machine you get what you pay for.
> ...



I hadn't thought of the smokecloak\fog bandit - as the build gets closer to completion - will have a serious think about them. Smartwater - I assume you are talking about the "sprinkler" type system? If so - is installation now available from anyone other than Smartwater?

I do agree - I would stay well clear of the stuff in the DIY Sheds. Post the info up - if it helps\prevents one burglary, enough said. I for one would certainly be interested in the info.


----------



## Qwibble (24 Nov 2009)

Smartwater is a 'forensic coding system'. You put a small drop of it on each of your tools* and that tags them with a forensic code which the police can read to prove your ownership.


*actually I use on my saxophones - I don't own any LN Planes yet!


----------



## Triggaaar (24 Nov 2009)

arch":zb0s58db said:


> Again if interested I will post all of this info.


I'm very interested, maybe you could start a new thread on workshop security. I'd also be interested for my home, I'd like the two places linked if possible. Thanks


----------



## jlawrence (24 Nov 2009)

Linking the two is certainly possible.
At my cricket club we've just had a new system installed. Main system is in the club house, and another system in my groundsman's garage. Both systems have a control panel (so can be turned off on their own), but the garage is linked via a radio link into the main system where the call goes out from if the alarm goes off.
I'm sure you could link the workshop into the house system without having the separate control panel - obviously at a price.

They are still trying to get the radio link working 100% due to interference from 2 very close mobile phone masts - trying to explain that they needed to use directional dishes for the link flew past them at a rate of knots. This likely wouldn't be a problem in a home environment.


----------



## arch (25 Nov 2009)

Ok here are some answers that I hope help out-
Jl - The signalling paths that you were talking about only really relate to the comms the alarm panel sends to a receiving centre using a LAN based graphical management system . If you are only looking to be notified on your mobile then this wouldn't be needed. Most of these systems use their own encryption but again are used on a LAN.
Smart Water the systems that I have used are expensive and discharge a shower of water that holds a unique coding to each installation that is highlighted under a form of UV light,this is sprayed all over the intruder the problem is with smartwater in the workshop is do you really want to spray water over all of your equipment? Cast Iron and water ??
I have always worked on the premis that it is better to prevent anything being taken which is why I like fogging machines, they are awesome in preventing theft, check this video to see one in action:http://bandituk.co.uk/
I can assure you that when these go off you cannot see anything, if you can't see anything how can you take it.
Triggar- Most higher level systems work on what is known as an Area system, you can use 1 alarm system then use the areas, say 1 area for the house, 1 for the garage, 1 for the Workshop, you can have multiple bells that only ring for that area,independent signalling to your phone if you want it really it is unlimited, you can if you want to add access control aswell to control setting and unsetting the areas or the full alarm system you can then you are at almost full integration.
You can set the system to arm all areas when say the house is set it really goes on and on, 1 system on the market I would have to say is almost unlimited as to what you can do with it.
Wireless - many options but their are some really smart systems available for less than you would think in cost. These can be used for linking or independent signalling.
Hope this helps will post some more stuff later in the week.

Will Norm ever be on UK TV again ?


----------

